# County Blues (An Original Acoustic Blues Song)



## boninsongs (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey guys I just finished recording a new song. Let me know what you think of it?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Q9jtHuF66rA


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome! Very nicely done :smile-new:


----------



## boninsongs (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks! It is a fun song to play.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice playing - really enjoyed listening....welcome to the forum


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Very nice clip. I enjoyed the listen. We'll be looking forward to more!


----------



## boninsongs (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for the support I will get more videos up as soon as I can!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

That's a great reach you have with your fingers. My fingers suck. Welcome to the forum.


----------

